# Aqua Clear 802



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello,
I just hooked up my Powerhead but it isn't blowing any air, the tube seems to be filled up with water.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> Hello,
> I just hooked up my Powerhead but it isn't blowing any air, the tube seems to be filled up with water.
> [snapback]1191361[/snapback]​


You really have to push the airtube down into the powerhead tight to get it to work.

I personally do not use the airline feature. If you alreay have aeration, it is really not needed.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks, its working now, i pretty much stuffed it as far as it can go.
Is it just me or is the current not as strong when you have the air tube hooked up?
Also can you move the output nossle, its sort of pointing to one side.
Sorry for all the questions but it's because it didn't really come with alot of instructions lol.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> thanks, its working now, i pretty much stuffed it as far as it can go.
> Is it just me or is the current not as strong when you have the air tube hooked up?
> Also can you move the output nossle, its sort of pointing to one side.
> Sorry for all the questions but it's because it didn't really come with alot of instructions lol.
> [snapback]1191373[/snapback]​


Yup the power output nozzle rotates.

And yes, the GPH is reduced when using the aeration attachment. That is another reason I do not hook it up.

Good luc, and no sweat with the questions.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Is there a button I have to push or anything to unlock it or do I kinda have to be forceful to rotate it.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

it should rotate with moderate force, no button


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

cool thanks.
Last question, what are the benefits for using the powerhead besides the obvious more current?
Im hoping someone says beneficial bacteria.
/cross fingers


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> cool thanks.
> Last question, what are the benefits for using the powerhead besides the obvious more current?
> Im hoping someone says beneficial bacteria.
> /cross fingers
> [snapback]1191402[/snapback]​


Nope. Pretty much current is the only plus. And surface agitation if it's close to the surface.

If you use the filter attachment that can provide a small area for bacteria to colonize. But IME is more of a pain compared to the small benefits.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

more oxygen due to more surface agitation


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I put it about 9 Inches from the bottom of my tank.
Sound good?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

bassfisherman said:


> more oxygen due to more surface agitation
> [snapback]1191407[/snapback]​


Only if it is near the surface.

If its at the midpoint or below, it won't do much for agitation, even with the aeration attached.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> I put it about 9 Inches from the bottom of my tank.
> Sound good?
> [snapback]1191414[/snapback]​


That is the optimal area for getting the fish to use it. You will be fine.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

i had the same problem, no one ever tells u a strait answer. put the air tube in then the little thing on the side to make it in reverse flow. move it like half an inch into the reverse flow thing and *Poof* bubbles.

it blows a shitload. but yea it is way weaker. i think it drops by like 20%


----------

